# Mie is getting more and more beautifull



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

Babette´s Mie is now 5 month.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

beautfull cat


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Have to agree she is one stunning lady..


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

OOOoooh Mie is a gorgeous girl. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

she is absoultly GORGEOUS!!!!

What breed is she? xx


----------



## Miss Lily (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow! She is amazing! Such a pretty pusskins! What sort is she?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning cat...beautiful pics.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow you do have a very beautiful cat.


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

She is a Norwegian Forestcat. One of my own kittens. Hope she will move to a nice family soon. Perhaps in another country.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very very pretty girl,


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

omg she is stunning. what breed is she?


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is beautiful xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is so stunning. I would keep her if i bred her shes very pretty.


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

She is a NFO = A Norwegian Forest cat


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> she is so stunning. I would keep her if i bred her shes very pretty.


ya id deffo keep her aswell i wouldnt be able to let her go.


----------

